# Nasu-verse vs Getbackers verse.



## ~Greed~ (May 28, 2010)

No restrictions. 

How does this go?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (May 28, 2010)

Can't someone in Getbackers cut through dimensions?


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 28, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Can't someone in Getbackers cut through dimensions?




Someone in GB can rewrite dimensions the size of a universe. It may seem like a bit of a rape, But I made this thread for the purpose of getting GB to its proper level on the Tier List.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (May 28, 2010)

You should just make an appreciation thread if there isn't one already. 

If there is then I'm ashamed of OBD if it's ranked beneath any of the Shounen series.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 28, 2010)

So I can expect Greed+Lionel to make GB vs all verses  ranked above them? How is this any different from what used to happen last time? Wank threads popping up on the OBD with claims of Multiversal FTL? Regardless, Nasuverse loses based on what they've shown. The tier list is also wrong to an extent.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 28, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So I can expect Greed+Lionel to make GB vs all verses  ranked above them? How is this any different from what used to happen last time?



I was actually only going to make one or two. I picked nasuverse simply because I knew a little bit about it.



> ank threads popping up on the OBD with claims of Multiversal FTL?


Its not wank. And I dropped the faster then light thing. If people want to claim it is a outlier its fine. They are still way above lightning timing due to Qinglong's feat. And I already proved they are multidimensional(universe sized dimensions).



> The tier list is also wrong to an extent.


I agree.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 28, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So I can expect Greed+*Lionel* to make GB vs all verses  ranked above them? How is this any different from what used to happen last time? Wank threads popping up on the OBD with claims of Multiversal FTL? Regardless, Nasuverse loses based on what they've shown. The tier list is also wrong to an extent.



Why does everyone keep using my name lol? damn, don't you all see that it's Yohan Kokuchouin? 

and the only multiversal (multi-dimensional in our case) so called claims i was telling people were because of The Archive (which was proven), Maxubex (because without him, the archive can't will anything to happen), Maxube (because she is basically Archive v 2.0), Ginji for obvious reasons, and the Witch Queen for sealing the a universe, making the archive her bitch and screwing with him so bad that all of its alternate realities still had to follow the witch queens will...

the FTL, wow you know, its so hard to get that mistaken when a guy that uses real light uses real light attacks and abilities with real scientific and real life definitions and examples of light and people are dodging them, easily reacting to it, processing everything before he light hits them, or in ginji's case, just pure moving faster than massless photons. Excuse me, that was my freaking mistake...


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So I can expect Greed+Lionel to make GB vs all verses  ranked above them? How is this any different from what used to happen last time?



It's not different. Just using "multi-dimensional" for multiversal.


----------



## God (May 28, 2010)

What Blade said is it. The OBD hivemind is too full of bias to even consider your arguments.


----------



## Gain (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, you have to tread carefully with this series

Makes sure you pit them against Kamen Rider ^_^


----------



## God (May 28, 2010)

dot dot dot.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, again I'll repeat lol again.


----------



## Gain (May 28, 2010)

Also Getbackers win easy

I can't wait to see who else they will stomp


----------



## God (May 28, 2010)

Lol at the fact that Octahedral was unable to disprove almost nothing except the FTL?


----------



## Gain (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, seriously it's funny how this whole time nobody actually bothered to research the series more to see whose argument was right

This is why the OBD is shit


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Lol at the fact that Octahedral was unable to disprove almost nothing except the FTL?



lol at the fact that what you said is completely wrong and the majority of feats and claims regarding Getbackers is highly in question.

And even Greed gave up on the FTL argument.

Good job on being aware of the subject at hand Cubey, seriously good job.


----------



## God (May 28, 2010)

In question = automatically false, like what the wiki says right?

I just said that he proved nearly nothing wrong EXCEPT the ftl thing, which he did. So what's your point.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 28, 2010)

Look why not argue this when Greed makes the thread later?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 28, 2010)

TWF said:


> lol at the fact that what you said is completely wrong and the majority of feats and claims regarding Getbackers is highly in question.
> 
> And even Greed gave up on the FTL argument.
> 
> Good job on being aware of the subject at hand Cubey, seriously good job.



I already said my bad. It was my mistake in even thinking that characters who were we able to move at the velocity of photons or massless photons were lightspeed and even thinking that because characters who were faster than them were ftl. They must obviously be Massively Supersonic+  

Sucks when he calls me a liar, then turns around and asks me for scans and translations... hmm...

and Cubey, i think it was in the Archive thread, but he clearly stated that "now" he doesn't think I was lying about anything, more like misinformed and misinterpreted things. I guess the OBD ignored that...


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> I already proved everything on the wiki and in the meta Blade.



Not really.



> They are only in question because the OBD refuses to believe anything that is said about GB unless we give like 90 different scans of someone the same feat over and over again.



This is a hilarious over simplification of how your arguments and "evidence" were treated.



> I gave up on it because I have no way to prove it wasn't a outlier feat, But with low tiers *lightning timing* it isn't impossible.



That isn't no way a valid way to claim it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 28, 2010)

Please try and keep this on topic. I don't really want to start having to delete posts. This isn't a thread to discuss weather GB feats are valid or not, but a versus match.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Look why not argue this when Greed makes the thread later?



What thread are you talking about?




TWF said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious over simplification of how your arguments and "evidence" were treated.




Yes I did. I proved the multidimensional claims and the Lightning speed claims. If you have a problem with them then ether bring them up in the wiki or in one of the GB threads in the Meta.




> That isn't no way a valid way to claim it.



The lightning timing feat? Bump the thread if you don't like it. I proved they were lightning timers with scans directly from the tokyopop volumes.


----------



## God (May 28, 2010)

Archange translated it, and nothing changed. Just replaced the words with synonyms.


----------



## Kurou (May 28, 2010)

This should really be in the Meta.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 28, 2010)

Im giving a warning again. Please try and keep this on topic. This is a versus battle, not a debate about how valid feats for GB are.

@ TWF, do you care enough about this matter to continue this through PM?


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Archange translated it, and nothing changed. Just replaced the words with synonyms.



Link removed
Link removed

No, he just politely stated that Lionel's translations were significantly off. Anyway I'm done here.


----------



## Neelon (May 28, 2010)

Two of the most controversial verses pitted against each other. Interesting.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 28, 2010)

TWF said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> No, he just politely stated that Lionel's translations were significantly off. Anyway I'm done here.


 
So you posted the lightspeed argument and Archange was the one who stated that both Ginji and Masaki moved at similar speeds, when mine said almost the same speed... You made them faster for this fight...



So this verse contains the universes below: So who are the major players that we are looking at from these verses...​

*Tsukihime, **Melty Blood, **Fate/Stay Night, **Fate/Zero, **Kara no Kyouka, Mahoutsukai no Yoru*​


----------



## Kurou (May 28, 2010)

How was my post off topic? I gave my opinion on what Shiki Nanaya who is from the nasuverse would do.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 28, 2010)

Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> So you posted the lightspeed argument and Archange was the one who stated that both Ginji and Masaki moved at similar speeds, when mine said almost the same speed... You made them faster for this fight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot Notes. This had the Aristoles (the Types) and charcters with Ether based weaponry. The Types are the highest tier beings in the verse, below Akasha of course.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 28, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> How was my post off topic? I gave my opinion on what Shiki Nanaya who is from the nasuverse would do.



It seemed like a un-nessary joke comment. If it wasn't then my bad. You can go ahead and restate it if it wasn't.



basch71 said:


> You forgot Notes. This had the Aristoles (the Types) and charcters with Ether based weaponry. The Types are the highest tier beings in the verse, below Akasha of course.



Exactly how strong are the types, and how many of the abilities are known? Also, outside of using R.Shiki's body, what are Akasha's feats?


----------



## Kurou (May 28, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> It seemed like a un-nessary joke comment. If it wasn't then my bad. You can go ahead and restate it if it wasn't.



I thought lightning timing (manga) shiki was shown after the scans Red posted and yes, get back to reading 

then again, is the manga even canon to the nasuverse? i know the VN's are.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 28, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> I thought lightning timing (manga) shiki was shown after the scans Red posted and yes, get back to reading



It wasn't cloud to ground lightning, but it also wasn't a simple DC current. That "lightning timing" would still only put Shiki into the supersonic-low hypersonic range. It was still awesome though.




> then again, is the manga even canon to the nasuverse? i know the VN's are.


The manga's aren't canon. But they are freaking epic.


----------



## Crimson King (May 28, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Exactly how strong are the types, and how many of the abilities are known? Also, outside of using R.Shiki's body, what are Akasha's feats?



Created the infinite universes and IIRC can do basically whatever it wants.

And here's info on the Types

this thread


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 28, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Created the infinite universes and IIRC can do basically whatever it wants.



So a omnipotent? Then why isn't nasuverse ranked higher on the tier list? Lack of feats?



> And here's info on the Types
> 
> this thread



Thanks for that. Though they really don't seem to be on the same level as top tier GB characters.


----------



## Crimson King (May 28, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> So a omnipotent? Then why isn't nasuverse ranked higher on the tier list? Lack of feats?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Though they really don't seem to be on the same level as top tier GB characters.



Pretty much that. Everything about Akasha is known through background information.

ORT should be able to match most of them. It's able to warp reality just by existing.

Nasuverse also has some fun stuff like this:




> In other works, Black Barrel is described as a "Conceptual Weapon of natural life-span", capable of imposing the notion of limited life-span into the body of near-immortal creatures. It is also composed of a substance known simply as Fifth True Theoretical Element, which makes it a excellent weapon against creatures whose body is made out or possesses great quantities of Ether such as Spirits or Phantasm Races from the ancient times.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 29, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Pretty much that. Everything about Akasha is known through background information.



I see, so he really lacks feats then. 



> ORT should be able to match most of them. It's able to warp reality just by existing.



I know that ORT is pretty freaking broken, but I doubt that he could go up against characters like KoC Ginji and The Archive.



> Nasuverse also has some fun stuff like this:



That may actually be useful against characters like Der Kaiser, because he exists solely as a spiritual body, but other then him, it won't help against many characters.


Maybe beltline monsters as well, now that i think about it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> I see, so he really lacks feats then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give it to a verse that's built on haxxes that can out haxx other haxxes. It gets confusing after awhile but still good shit.


----------



## Kurou (May 29, 2010)

Nanaya and Ryogi go on an existence erasing spree while the servants protect them, particularly anyone's that can spam Gae Bolg.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 29, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> Nanaya and Ryogi go on an existence erasing spree while the servants protect them, particularly anyone's that can spam Gae Bolg.



Would they even be able to keep up with people who are lightning speed?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Would they even be able to keep up with people who are lightning speed?



By themselves, not a chance. Ryougi with Mystic Eyes of Death Perception with 3rd personality (which is a link to Akasha) is a different story. Considering she can kill concepts, like killing the distance between her and her opponent so she can speedblitz.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 29, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> So a omnipotent? Then why isn't nasuverse ranked higher on the tier list? Lack of feats?



No because we only include characters who have shown themselves and have feats. If we did'nt then every myth character(All myths are canon) and even true magic user is useable. For example Vishnu is universal and if we include him he's part of this thread, this comes off as wanking and is stupid because Vishnu has never appeared. I was against this because a verse should only include characters who have appeared and feats not those who have heresay or only mentioned in passing.

Regardless wank aside assuming what you say is true then lightning timing>>>>>>>>>>>Everyone seen so far so speedblitz before anything happens. Akasha is not a character but a phenomenon. It should'nt count as a character or even be used. Hence why Nasuverse is ranked below DBZ.


----------



## bluedogma (May 29, 2010)

Uh Akasha is more like the origin of everything in the universe.


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

That's what I said on the wiki, but Xelloss kept bringing it up.

Seems I was right all along


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

Akasha = the root (which did apper on chapter 3 of Kara no Kyokai, mention pletora of times on all the works) so is usable, Cubey go back to your hatred, you are not right.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Cubey go back to your hatred, you are not right.



obligatory lol Cubey


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Akasha = the root (which did apper on chapter 3 of Kara no Kyokai, mention pletora of times on all the works) so is usable, Cubey go back to your hatred, you are not right.



I don't remember Akasha actually having any feats in KnK though, at least not any good ones.



Tranquil Fury said:


> No because we only include characters who have shown themselves and have feats. If we did'nt then every myth character(All myths are canon) and even true magic user is useable. For example Vishnu is universal and if we include him he's part of this thread, this comes off as wanking and is stupid because Vishnu has never appeared. I was against this because a verse should only include characters who have appeared and feats not those who have heresay or only mentioned in passing.


I see, And I pretty much agree with you about characters who have no actual feats shouldn't be used. I'm against pure power scaling.


> Regardless wank aside assuming what you say is true then lightning timing>>>>>>>>>>>Everyone seen so far so speedblitz before anything happens. Akasha is not a character but a phenomenon. It should'nt count as a character or even be used. Hence why Nasuverse is ranked below DBZ.


I see, so nobody in Nasuverse is close to lightning timing? I guess that kind of settles this match then unless some type of hax can counter the speed issue.


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2010)

If I was suppose to get a PM about Getbackers then you didn't send it right, Greed.


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Akasha = the root (which did apper on chapter 3 of Kara no Kyokai, mention pletora of times on all the works) so is usable, *Cubey go back to your hatred, you are not right.*



Lol. Anyways Akaksha took the form of...?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 29, 2010)

your mom **


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

Avatar in Ryogi Shiki... her void personality which is directly Akasha woah so hard to get.

Well you have lighting timers while Nasu have the Type which can do intergalatic travel.


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

That's a person. Again, not anything close to an omnipotent God, stop already.


----------



## Kurou (May 29, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> your mom **



I like this answer


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> That's a person. Again, not anything close to an omnipotent God, stop already.



A person hosting the mind of a omnipotent The akasha is outside a multiverse. I feel like talking to pencil again


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

Again, you have not proven that Akasha is a BEING. It is a phenomenon that a human can reach, like how tobiah and TF said. You're trying to wank it, and failing massively. Just stop.


----------



## Kurou (May 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Again, you have not proven that Akasha is a BEING. It is a phenomenon that a human can reach, like how tobiah and TF said. You're trying to wank it, and failing massively. Just stop.



I don't know about Akasha being an omnipotent but it isn't a person or phenomenon. Ryogi shiki just happened to connect to akasha via some wierd shit IIRC.


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

It has a freaking will, in DDD they even say she has not interest in her creation... 

Now even Araya Souren go to the oint he was consider a phenomenon... so he is not human because of that?.

Tobiah didnt prove and disprove anything, TF just say Aaksha is a phenomenon, you have yet to disprove the omnipotent part at all.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 29, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Pretty much that. Everything about Akasha is known through background information.
> 
> ORT should be able to match most of them. It's able to warp reality just by existing.
> 
> Nasuverse also has some fun stuff like this:



This actually seems like it would be able to hurt those such as Der Kaiser or Drei Ritter and Masaki and the Cursed Knights. The ones from the Beltline too... 

How fast does it fire?

would it negate a beltline monster just from rising back up from the dead if it managed to kill them?



Accelerator said:


> Would they even be able to keep up with people who are lightning speed?



You can't compare Top Tier characters speed to that of Qinglong... Himiko blitzed the shit out of those wind guys in vol.28 who were supposedly faster than Ban and Akabane. Qinglong from volume 17 can't even process the speed of Ban or Akabane from volume 23, let alone 28 or the final volumes...



Xelloss said:


> Avatar in Ryogi Shiki... her void personality which is directly Akasha woah so hard to get.
> 
> Well you have lighting timers while Nasu have the Type which can do intergalatic travel.



we have dimensional travelers if that counts? 

and the Archive can place characters in a never-ending maze never letting you advance to the next space.



Cubey said:


> Again, you have not proven that Akasha is a BEING. It is a phenomenon that a human can reach, like how tobiah and TF said. You're trying to wank it, and failing massively. Just stop.



How do you prove that it is being if I may ask? if i read this thread correctly, didn't it create the multiverse?


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> would it negate a beltline monster just from rising back up from the dead if it managed to kill them?
> 
> *It was able to shot down something on orbit of the planet but no time frame was given*
> 
> ...



About trapping them in dimsnions if they can be broken by some mystery (as in nasu most mages can doit but not so fast they need preparation).


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> If I was suppose to get a PM about Getbackers then you didn't send it right, Greed.



I guess you saw my original post even though I edited it pretty much right away. 

I changed it to this.




Accelerator said:


> @ TWF, do you care enough about this matter to continue this through PM?



I was just waiting for a answer. If your want you can send me the exact message you posted here.



Xelloss said:


> A person hosting the mind of a omnipotent The akasha is outside a multiverse. I feel like talking to pencil again



I know that R.Shiki is the avatar of Akasha, but since she has a human body, she is extremely limited in what she can do. But even if she weren't, she still wouldn't stand a chance against KoC Ginji or the archive.



Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> You can't compare Top Tier characters speed to that of Qinglong... Himiko blitzed the shit out of those wind guys in vol.28 who were supposedly faster than Ban and Akabane. Qinglong from volume 17 can't even process the speed of Ban or Akabane from volume 23, let alone 28 or the final volumes...




I know. But the fastest quntifyable speed we have is lightning timing. Though yes, its obvious high tiers are massively faster then lightning.




> we have dimensional travelers if that counts?



We know that wasn't done purely through speed though.


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

*I know that R.Shiki is the avatar of Akasha, but since she has a human body, she is extremely limited in what she can do. But even if she weren't, she still wouldn't stand a chance against KoC Ginji or the archive.*

How can you say this so sure, both have multiversal feats, the archive have show a limit, Akasha not a avatar with a limited body and bring destruction to a universe.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> How can you say this so sure, both have multiversal feats, the archive have show a limit,



I think that most the archive has manipulated were a few parallel universes, and he has actual feats and statements which prove this.



> Akasha not a avatar with a limited body and bring destruction to a universe.


Does Akasha have actual feats which support this claim. I thought Akasha has very few feats outside of 3 personality R.Shiki.


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

Create a multiverse 3 different systems to manipulate his multiverse which means a no called number of universes.

Now if we just take feats actual show and no background information yeah the archive solos, but rule set is word of god is valid unless the author is proved to lie every so often... cough Kishimoto


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Create a multiverse 3 different systems to manipulate his multiverse which means a no called number of universes.



What does these system's do? Your saying you don't know how many universes it manipulated, for all we know it could be 1 or a billion.



> Now if we just take feats actual show and no background information yeah the archive solos, but rule set is word of god is valid unless the author is proved to lie every so often... cough Kishimoto


Backround information alone really isn't enough. And even if Akasha did manage to take out one reality warper, It would still have several more to deal with.


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

Infinite number at least 1 for each scenario of fate and each bad ending acording to nasu, around around 40 at least.

The record can raise and make copies of anyone who have died.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Infinite number at least 1 for each scenario of fate and each bad ending acording to nasu, around around 40 at least.



That may actually be more then the known amount of universes the GB top tiers have manipulated. I didn't know each scenario was a universe. Can you post scans or a trans which support that claim?



> The record can raise and make copies of anyone who have died.



Ginji actually did the same at the end of the series. And the archive was doing that the whole time.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> How can you say this so sure, both have multiversal feats, the archive have show a limit, Akasha not a avatar with a limited body and bring destruction to a universe.



I have a question, who would be able to find the Archive, let alone touch it? (i say this because it existed outside of the universe while watching and manipulating events)

the best picture of it that he have is a it introduced itself as the master of the all time and space and all we saw was a large massive beam of light and on the last manga it was nothing but a beam of light and a voice...

Link removed

I can't say it made infinite universes, but it was erasing realities pretty fast and easy by mere will. It erased about 3 separate alternate dimensions with alternate timelines and realities in a matter of moments in volume 30...

or world reset... return everything to a blank slate


I'm trying to think of useful abilities...

The Archive can infuse its limitless energy on characters allowing them to go all out and attack on levels that don't even leave constituent molecules left... (ex. Ginji, Paul, Der Kaiser, Ban, Natsuhiko, and Yukihiko) 

It can lock characters in territory in which one can help them outside of the territory... 

or create terrains in which his rules state that character A cannot be faster than character B (vol.38)

or simply grant the gb characters immortality... (cough...kagami...cough)

In volume 38, Masaki explained that it could control all qualia of the universe. The true essence of all things....the color red is the red that we  experience. Blue is blue. Ice is cold. Fire is hot. Stuff like that...

maybe a few things like these to help gbverse in their fight...


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> I don't know about Akasha being an omnipotent but *it isn't a person* or phenomenon. Ryogi shiki just happened to connect to akasha via some wierd shit IIRC.



...



Xelloss said:


> It has a freaking will, in DDD they even say she has not interest in her creation...
> 
> Now even Araya Souren go to the oint he was consider a phenomenon... so he is not human because of that?.
> 
> Tobiah didnt prove and disprove anything, TF just say Aaksha is a phenomenon, you have yet to disprove the omnipotent part at all.



Because it is a state that a person or persons can reach. It isn't a character... was it even shown?



Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> How do you prove that it is being if I may ask? if i read this thread correctly, didn't it create the multiverse?



The TOAA is a being and he created the Marvel omniverse. Arceus is a being and it created the Pokemon universe/multiverse.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is  state that a person or persons can reach. It isn't a character... was it even shown?



You mean Akasha? It was shown as an empty space in Kara no Kyoukai.


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

basch71 said:


> You mean Akasha? It was shown as an empty space in Kara no Kyoukai.



An empty space? Wave of Existence is similar because it is some sort of force that can do the same. But even that isn't omnipotent. Was it sentient?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> An empty space? Wave of Existence is similar because it is some sort of force that can do the same. But even that isn't omnipotent. Was it sentient?



I can honestly say that Akasha is the phenomena that governs the universe whether it's the beginning of life or the place you go when a person dies.





^ And there's the Akashic Records which records everything in the universe and the reason why we could call Akasha omnipotent. Not as a character, but as a phenomena.


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

That is a "place" within the Nasu-verse. While powerful, it is too minor and too much of an outlier to move the entire verse up to that location based on a few quotes. God in Bastard!! should move it up as well, but it doesn't because he's just mentioned.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> That is a "place" within the Nasu-verse. While powerful, it is too minor and too much of an outlier to move the entire verse up to that location based on a few quotes. God in Bastard!! should move it up as well, but it doesn't because he's just mentioned.



I figure as much. The best the verse has are the Types which are the single most strongest beings of each planet in the Solar System. Only a few of them made an appearance in Notes and were fought. Most of the time these things look like something out of an H.P Lovecraft story like Type Venus. They can be killed physically but a high source of power like Ether works. If we go by OBD standards, maybe Planet durability or something along those lines. Other than that, both Tohno Shiki and Ryougi Shiki can just one shot anything on Earth irregardless of immortality and being a spirit.


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

I'm good with this. I just wanted to point out the flaws with the multiversal/omnipotent argument.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I'm good with this. I just wanted to point out the flaws with the multiversal/omnipotent argument.



Omnipotent>>>multiversal

What's to argue? The only thing that bugs me is when someone wanks Archive like in that one topic with Saint Seiya. Archive is powerful but IIRC without the Infinity Fortress, Archive is screwed. 

I love Getbackers but there are limits even when someone like Genji can overpower Archive when inside the Infinity Fortress. Outside, he's damn powerful but nowhere as rediculous as his King of Creation version.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 29, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Omnipotent>>>multiversal
> 
> What's to argue? The only thing that bugs me is when someone wanks Archive like in that one topic with Saint Seiya. Archive is powerful but IIRC without the Infinity Fortress, Archive is screwed.
> 
> I love Getbackers but there are limits even when someone like Genji can overpower Archive when inside the Infinity Fortress. Outside, he's damn powerful but nowhere as rediculous as his King of Creation version.



this is where i cut in...
and say you are wrong...

The Archive has shown to manipulate/destroy realities outside of the infinity fortress...(but you have to remember that everything in creation started with the infinity fortress. it represents existence)
Link removed

overwriting realities with its will
Link removed

Link removed
(The eye of the Archive watching the events it has written down...)

the infinity fortress is nothing but a representation of all that exists...
however, if its infinite energy is drained (which requires serious prep) even for an instant...it can go offline
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
however, this plan was so well thought of, i honestly doubt someone can pull off what der kaiser did without the proper prep-time
*although based on later information, this may be incorrect as the Archive was even manipulating these events too...

the archive truly existed from what was shown somewhere where there is no infinity fortress outside of the gb plane of existence

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
(as you see, the master of all time and space and Makubex are not in the same dimension as the getbackers and etc)


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

basch71 said:


> *Omnipotent>>>multiversal*
> 
> What's to argue? The only thing that bugs me is when someone wanks Archive like in that one topic with Saint Seiya. Archive is powerful but IIRC without the Infinity Fortress, Archive is screwed.
> 
> I love Getbackers but there are limits even when someone like Genji can overpower Archive when inside the Infinity Fortress. Outside, he's damn powerful but nowhere as rediculous as his King of Creation version.



I know that, but Xelloss was claiming Nasuverse should be placed near the top because they have some "multiversal" or "omnipotent" characters.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I know that, but Xelloss was claiming Nasuverse should be placed near the top because they have some "multiversal" or "omnipotent" characters.



The only thing that's omnipotent is Akasha, and that's it. The rest of the high tiers are either planetary threats (the Types) or life wipers like Angra Mainyu from Fate/Stay Night who is the embodiment of all the world's evil.


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

basch71 said:


> The only thing that's omnipotent is Akasha, and that's it. The rest of the high tiers are either planetary threats (the Types) or life wipers like Angra Mainyu from Fate/Stay Night who is the embodiment of all the world's evil.



Dear God 

We just proved Akasha isn't omnipotent.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Dear God
> 
> We just proved Akasha isn't omnipotent.



I thought we just proved Akasha wasn't a character?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 29, 2010)

edited my previous post with scans ^


----------



## God (May 30, 2010)

basch71 said:


> I thought we just proved Akasha wasn't a character?



No, Akasha isn't omnipotent either. At most, it's nigh-omnipotent.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> No, Akasha isn't omnipotent either. At most, it's nigh-omnipotent.



and has barely any feats.


----------



## Xelloss (May 30, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> and has barely any feats.



Quote me a feat bedsides a background feat of TOAA of creating everything.

Nasuverse was near the bothom, I never even claim it to be even on the top 10 of the ranking.

And Akasha >> Akasha Record >> Throne of heroes >> akasha (each universe has one).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 30, 2010)

You seem to think we're applying a double standard. TOAA is Omniscient, Omniversal and Omnipresent. That is as omnipotent as you can get, Living Tribunal already admits he follows TOAA and HOTU gives you an idea.

Link removed

This wank needs to stop.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 30, 2010)

so um...about GetBackers vs Nasuverse...


----------



## God (May 30, 2010)

GetBackers win.


----------



## Crimson King (May 30, 2010)

So, where's the part disproving Akasha's omnipotence? It created the infintie universes in Nasuverse and can do whatever it wants with them.




Cubey said:


> GetBackers win.


----------



## God (May 30, 2010)

Where's the part with sufficient evidence of omnipotence?

Oh yeah nowhere in this thread. Second, Akasha is not a character and can't fight. Third, some obscure outlier "character" (lol) is not going to win this fight.


----------



## Crimson King (May 30, 2010)

Not even going to try to disprove the omnipotence? I guess you know you're wrong.


----------



## God (May 30, 2010)

Already been shot down countless thousand times on wikispace and itt.

EM agrees as well.. not that that means it's right, but he has excessive experience arguing omnipotence or vice-versa.


----------



## Crimson King (May 30, 2010)

I only see EM agreeing with Xelloss.

Now, go ahead and disprove the omnipotence.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 30, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Not even going to try to disprove the omnipotence? I guess you know you're wrong.



Ive yet to see anything that makes him Omnipotent. If Akasha is omnipotent then provide scans or translations which give it the feats that would put it into the omnipotent category. If Akasha created more then all the universes we see in all of the game and novel routes, then prove it. I could just as easily say that KoC Ginji is omnipotent if we were to consider Akasha to be omnipotent, since Ginji has even more feats and in text quotes which put him above a nigh-omnipotent, which all characters refer to as God.



Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> so um...about GetBackers vs Nasuverse...



Dealt with it. This thread went way off topic.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Ive yet to see anything that makes him Omnipotent. If Akasha is omnipotent then provide scans or translations which give it the feats that would put it into the omnipotent category.



What are you talking about? Omnipotence can never be proved, only disproved after being claimed to be one and not be a "God" of the DBZ Kami variety. You're never going to see anything that makes any fictional character omnipotent, because that would take infinite time, for infinite ability. Have people really forgot this?



> Ginji has even more feats and in text quotes which put him above a neigh-omnipotent



The Living Tribunal would stomp most of fiction, and he's not omnipotent. Therefore, if we have to call him a nigh-omnipotent, who are you going to claim is above him?


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 30, 2010)

Charcan said:


> What are you talking about? Omnipotence can never be proved, only disproved after being claimed to be one and not be a "God" of the DBZ Kami variety. You're never going to see anything that makes any fictional character omnipotent, because that would take infinite time, for infinite ability. Have people really forgot this?


Hmm, I guess that is true.

Does Akasha fall into these categories then?



> Facts about Omnipotents
> 
> * They cannot have their powers stolen
> * Omnipotents cannot fail at doing anything because if they do fail at doing something they're not Omnipotent
> * Omnipotents cannot lose to anyone



Because again, if that is the case, then Ginji could be considered omnipotent, and if anything this match would be a tie.



> The Living Tribunal would stomp most of fiction, and he's not omnipotent. Therefore, if we have to call him a nigh-omnipotent, who are you going to claim is above him?



TOAA.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Because again, if that is the case, then Ginji could be considered omnipotent



Are you willing to argue that in a Living Tribunal match, instead of dabbling with coulds and wikis?


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 30, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Are you willing to argue that in a Living Tribunal match, instead of dabbling with coulds and wikis?



Unfortunately I know nothing of LT, so I would be debating against something I really don't know about.

Could LT be replaced with the Chousin? If that is the case then I would be willing to debate about it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2010)

What makes Akasha omnipotent is that it's the root of all things in the universe. Akasha and the rest of what it does is broken down to this

Akasha 

Which is the source of all events and phenomena in the universe  

Akashic Records 

It is the record of the entirety of this world, of the beginning and the end of all things; it is the place of God that creates everything in this world. It is the "force" that exists at the top of all theories on dimensions.

Throne of heroes

Which houses the spirits and heroes from legends and myths like the Servents

Counter Force



It's the universal security system which activates when the world is in danger and it'll send someone or something to stop it, like the Counter Guardians such as Archer. Or it can send someone with the power to do so without their knowledge like Ryougi Shiki when she fought Araya Souren. She thought all her actions were just her own.

Alaya


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 30, 2010)

I think that would kinda defeat the point Greed. LT has MUCH better feats.


----------



## God (May 30, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> I only see EM agreeing with Xelloss.
> 
> Now, go ahead and disprove the omnipotence.



He has no feats to support it.

Link removed



> re: Explaining Time
> EndlessMike May 26, 2010 5:03 pm
> Not quite enough for omnipotent but it should at least be moved up



Now go ahead and give sufficient evidence of this bullshit claim. Otherwise, go make some better use of your time.



basch71 said:


> What makes Akasha omnipotent is that it's the root of all things in the universe. Akasha and the rest of what it does is broken down to this



This is not omnipotence.



> Akasha
> 
> Which is the source of all events and phenomena in the universe



This isn't even a feat. It's just the same as Arceus is in Pokemon.



> Akashic Records
> 
> It is the record of the entirety of this world, of the beginning and the end of all things; it is the place of God that creates everything in this world. It is the "force" that exists at the top of all theories on dimensions.



Again not a feat, and LT is the same as this, even higher actually.



> Throne of heroes
> 
> Which houses the spirits and heroes from legends and myths like the Servents
> 
> ...



None of this proves anything.


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 30, 2010)

This is the official definition. At least in DDD.



> If God's a phenomenon that's perfect and flawless while omniscient and omnipotent, demons are phenomena that are absurd and nontangible while human and incompetent.
> 
> Back in the old days, demons used to be thought of as messengers of God, but God and demons are completely different; how people are suffering under demons isn't being heard by him.
> 
> ...



At least in Decoration Disorder Disconnection. I don't think it's quite Akasha though.


----------



## Crimson King (May 30, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Does Akasha fall into these categories then?



They can't even reach the universal Akasha, nevermind steal power from the omnipotent Akasha.
It has never failed in its actions.
It has never lost before.



Cubey said:


> durrrrrr





> EndlessMike Yesterday 5:02 am
> It's impossible to prove, only disprove.


----------



## God (May 30, 2010)

Is that quote supposed to mean something?


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Is that quote supposed to mean something?



It's the definition of God said by Nasu. Omniscient and Omnipotent and doesn't need anything else.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 30, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I think that would kinda defeat the point Greed. LT has MUCH better feats.



The only real problem I have against putting Ginji against LT is that I would be at a major disadvantage debating against a character I know nothing about.



Crimson King said:


> They can't even reach the universal Akasha, nevermind steal power from the omnipotent Akasha.
> It has never failed in its actions.
> It has never lost before.



Then a thread should be made in the meta with the purpose of proving/disproving Akasha is omnipotent. Or a thread should be made with Akasha vs a Nigh-Omnipotent for the same purpose.


----------



## Xelloss (May 30, 2010)

We have prove Akasha (the true Akasha) is beyong the akasha record, which is beyond the throne of heroes which is beyond the universal akashas


----------



## God (May 30, 2010)

Where's this proof? You have a scan of Akasha even DOING something?



Cypher0120 said:


> It's the definition of God said by Nasu. Omniscient and Omnipotent and doesn't need anything else.



Who was talking to you?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> He has no feats to support it.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



*It means Akasha can control YOUR ACTIONS unconsciously without your knowledge. For example, say you have powers to fight evil and there's a villain that wants to destroy the world. You try to stop him but you thought it was your choice. Alaya is the unconscious will of humanity to prevent destruction. And the Counter Force will control all the events needed so you can fulfil that deed.*


----------



## Xelloss (May 30, 2010)

Same with a single feat for TOAA (Vent dont delete this).

Theres not a single panel stating a feat for him, manipulating something is not a showing of power and more when is say by another character, TOAA has no panels but he is consider omnipotent because theres nothing above him, same deal with Akasha.


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Where's this proof? You have a scan of Akasha even DOING something?



You want a scan of an omnipotent?

Repeating this again from Nasu's work.



> If God's a phenomenon that's perfect and flawless while *omniscient and omnipotent*, demons are phenomena that are absurd and nontangible while human and incompetent.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2010)

Vent The Front said:


> The only real problem I have against putting Ginji against LT is that I would be at a major disadvantage debating against a character I know nothing about.
> 
> 
> 
> Then a thread should be made in the meta with the purpose of proving/disproving Akasha is omnipotent. Or a thread should be made with Akasha vs a Nigh-Omnipotent for the same purpose.


Akasha vs Wave Existence from here

Link removed


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 30, 2010)

Vent The Front said:


> Ive yet to see anything that makes him Omnipotent. If Akasha is omnipotent then provide scans or translations which give it the feats that would put it into the omnipotent category. If Akasha created more then all the universes we see in all of the game and novel routes, then prove it. I could just as easily say that KoC Ginji is omnipotent if we were to consider Akasha to be omnipotent, since Ginji has even more feats and in text quotes which put him above a nigh-omnipotent, which all characters refer to as God.



same damn thing i've been saying....



Vent The Front said:


> Facts about Omnipotents
> 
> * They cannot have their powers stolen
> * Omnipotents cannot fail at doing anything because if they do fail  at doing something they're not Omnipotent
> ...



In Getbackers, this is Ginji ^ pretty much. Not trying to wank, but it would be hard as hell disproving it when everything he wanted at the end happened... No one could beat him and his will was the will of everything in creation. He decided what was real and what wasn't...

he is above a character that was noted to be God in that universe...




basch71 said:


> What makes Akasha omnipotent is that it's the root of all things in the universe. Akasha and the rest of what it does is broken down to this
> 
> Akasha
> 
> ...



everything you just posted is exactly what the Archive is and Ginji is above him...


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 30, 2010)

Vent The Front said:


> The only real problem I have against putting Ginji against LT is that I would be at a major disadvantage debating against a character I know nothing about.



That wont make any difference on the outcome.



Xelloss said:


> Same with a single feat for TOAA (Vent dont delete this).
> 
> Theres not a single panel stating a feat for him, manipulating something is not a showing of power and more when is say by another character, TOAA has no panels but he is consider omnipotent because theres nothing above him, same deal with Akasha.



This is completely ignoring the scope of LT's power. He was holding megaverses. A megaverse is an infinite collection of infinite multiverses. Yes, you read that right. He freely admits TOAA is above him. Thanos, who beat LT said TOAA was beyond him guiding his every action. There has to be believable power progression to be accepted on that level.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 30, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Same with a single feat for TOAA (Vent dont delete this).


I only deleted some posts before because it went completely off topic, which few members noted. As long as this doesn't drag it off topic I won't delete it.



basch71 said:


> Akasha vs Wave Existence from here
> 
> Link removed



That match doesn't look like it had a conclusion.


----------



## Xelloss (May 30, 2010)

And wheres the panel feat stating that? nowhere right


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Same with a single feat for TOAA (Vent dont delete this).
> 
> Theres not a single panel stating a feat for him, manipulating something is not a showing of power and more when is say by another character, TOAA has no panels but he is consider omnipotent because theres nothing above him, same deal with Akasha.



The Kara no Kyoukai novel from the arc about Ryougi Shiki vs Araya Souren was all about Alaya and the Counter Force controling her actions. And Ryougi Shiki's 3rd personality is what would be considered the avatar of Akasha in human form.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 30, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> That wont make any difference on the outcome.



It's a lot harder for me to argue against it characters I know nothing about, compared to characters I actually know about. So while it really does make a difference, at least to me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2010)

Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> same damn thing i've been saying....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except Genji is still human. Akasha is a universal phenomena. How do you fight a phenomena? And IIRC wasn't Archive created by people?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 30, 2010)

Ginji is not human lol...

The Archive was originally created by humans yes... however, (here goes another explanation) once they placed it into another universe, it became an independent entity...that created all creation, all time, and ran the fates and events of everyone and everything...

you read the manga, and even in the recent chapters, they call it "God"


----------



## God (May 30, 2010)

> I was getting to the explanation



Go ahead then.



> Arceus is in Naruto? Since when? Besides, this is Akasha as explained. Take it up to Nasu if you want answers



My bad, I dont know where Naruto came from.

Right, and it doesn't have any feats to support this. And in case you didn't know, we go by feats here.



> LT is a living being. AkashIc Records is part of the phenomena of Akasha.



Ok.. and that doesn't show omnipotence.

And stop writing your responses in the quote, that shit is annoying.



basch71 said:


> *It means Akasha can control YOUR ACTIONS unconsciously without your knowledge.*



That's causality manipulation. And where has it ever even done this? Never. Anyone could say "Yeah Character X was just controlling the actions of Planet A throughout the entire story" but where is the proof? And how are the effects of Akasha's manipulation shown in the story, in the form of controlling everything?



> For example, say you have powers to fight evil and there's a villain that wants to destroy the world. You try to stop him but you thought it was your choice. Alaya is the unconscious will of humanity to prevent destruction. And the Counter Force will control all the events needed so you can fulfil that deed.[/B]



So Akasha is doing everything? That's a no-limits fallacy, since basically you're just taking normal every-day actions in the story that happen by characters' own will, as shown in the story, and using a vague text to apply that to Akasha.



Xelloss said:


> Same with a single feat for TOAA (Vent dont delete this).
> 
> Theres not a single panel stating a feat for him, manipulating something is not a showing of power and more when is say by another character, TOAA has no panels but he is consider omnipotent because theres nothing above him, same deal with Akasha.



There's nothing above Arceus so Arceus is omnipotent?

TOAA has appeared on panel in Sensational Spider-Man vol. 2, #40. He created the entire MU, and appeared to the Fantastic Four in Heaven, literally drawing the comic they were in as he talked to them.



Cypher0120 said:


> You want a scan of an omnipotent?
> 
> Repeating this again from Nasu's work.



Are you blind, or illiterate? He cannot be counted as omnipotent when he hasn't even done anything.



basch71 said:


> Akasha vs Wave Existence from here
> 
> Link removed



So?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2010)

Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> Ginji is not human lol...
> 
> The Archive was originally created by humans yes... however, (here goes another explanation) once they placed it into another universe, it became an independent entity...that created all creation, all time, and ran the fates and events of everyone and everything...
> 
> you read the manga, and even in the recent chapters, they call it "God"



God in title. And Akasha does that too. But still, the ONLY person who reached Akasha without dying is Ryougi Shiki. But Akasha is still the place where you go after you die. Not only Akasha is a phenomena but also a metaphysical location. Unless Archive can deal with souls, and the here after.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2010)

*That's causality manipulation. And where has it ever even done this? Never. Anyone could say "Yeah Character X was just controlling the actions of Planet A throughout the entire story" but where is the proof? And how are the effects of Akasha's manipulation shown in the story, in the form of controlling everything?*

It happened in Kara no Kyoukai and everything Ryougi Shiki did. The movies touched upon it but the novels went into more detail. Even for me, I still find it fucking confusing.

*So Akasha is doing everything? That's a no-limits fallacy, since basically you're just taking normal every-day actions in the story that happen by characters' own will, as shown in the story, and using a vague text to apply that to Akasha.* 

Luckily Akasha isn't a character but a phenomena right?


----------



## Crimson King (May 30, 2010)

basch71 said:


> God in title. And Akasha does that too. But still, the *ONLY person who reached Akasha without dying is Ryougi Shiki*. But Akasha is still the place where you go after you die. Not only Akasha is a phenomena but also a metaphysical location. Unless Archive can deal with souls, and the here after.



Actually she did die.

It's just that she had 2 personalities, and one dying off allowed her the connection.


----------



## God (May 30, 2010)

> It happened in Kara no Kyoukai and everything Ryougi Shiki did. The movies touched upon it but the novels went into more detail. Even for me, I still find it fucking confusing.



Shiki was its avatar, so of course it would affect her.



> Luckily Akasha isn't a character but a phenomena right?



Before you said that was the Akashic Records.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Vent The Front said:


> Then a thread should be made in the meta with the purpose of proving/disproving Akasha is omnipotent. Or a thread should be made with Akasha vs a Nigh-Omnipotent for the same purpose.



Unless you're going to lock this thread while all that happens, I don't see the point.



Cubey said:


> Where's this proof? You have a scan of Akasha even DOING something?



You have a scan of TOAA doing something? Since you'd claim he's above everybody they'd care to name.



> Who was talking to you?



Lol.



Cypher0120 said:


> You want a scan of an omnipotent?
> 
> Repeating this again from Nasu's work.



If that's what the canon material states, and it isn't disproven, for someone with creational scope, then yes that's as good as anything you'll get regarding the author intending that character being all-powerful.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 30, 2010)

basch71 said:


> God in title. And Akasha does that too. But still, the ONLY person who reached Akasha without dying is Ryougi Shiki. But Akasha is still the place where you go after you die. Not only Akasha is a phenomena but also a metaphysical location. Unless Archive can deal with souls, and the here after.



I have a few scans of the Archive actually taking the souls of characters...

in the beginning of volume 37 and in the mid of 38

Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pg 124 : Professor


No... the world... has already...

Emishi


Amon... Pul yourself together...

Open your eyes!!! Amon-han!!

Agi-han.... Everyone...

Sa..Sakura-chan...

WHAT IS HAPPENING?!




Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 




Pg 125: Emishi


Why is everyone glittering?

Wa... Wait! Don't take them away!!

I beg you please, save everyone!!

Dear God... I beg you...

Why...

Why does it have to turn out like this?






and Kazuki gave a pretty good example of the Archive when he referred to him as God

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Link removed

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

(its clear they were talking about Archive)

and as for Ginji



*Spoiler*: __ 





Speed

Professor Amano:
*Very soon, we only had one way left to deal with  it. Our only alternative was to destroy the backup WORLDS that couldn't  fulfill their purpose. Our decision was to format them, and then  recreate them from scratch. The only timeline to be left had to be the  one reflecting our world, and all the rest could be discarded. To reach  that goal, we implemented a logic command in the Archive. An autonomous  format program would try to activate from inside the divergent WORLDS.*

*One individual would be selected to stand out in  the WORLD, he would be the Creator that could return it to its blank  state so that it can be remade. He would normally be the will that  rearrange the WORLD by himself so that it can get the shape it is  supposed to have.*

and when they talk about world:
Link removed


----------



## God (May 30, 2010)

> You have a scan of TOAA doing something? Since you'd claim he's above everybody they'd care to name.





There he is, literally drawing the very comic they're in.



> Lol.



For any other post that would sound stupid, but he addressed a post that was aimed at CK.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Vent The Front said:


> The only real problem I have against putting Ginji against LT is that I would be at a major disadvantage debating against a character I know nothing about.



Lionel was willing to look into threads and research into the Scarlet Witch, a Marvel character he didn't know beforehand, so it could still be done and at worst it would only get no responses.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Actually she did die.
> 
> It's just that she had 2 personalities, and one dying off allowed her the connection.



Which left her in a comatose state for 2 years. Thanks to the connection, she got the Mystic Eyes of Death Perception. Which is above Gaia compared to the restrictions placed on Tohno Shiki's Eyes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 31, 2010)

Cubey said:


> There he is, literally drawing the very comic they're in.



Lol, this makes Gan higher than TOAA, then, since he is one step better than the author of the novel the characters are in, and above all creative artists in general. That's why elements from Star Wars, Harry Potter, Marvel, etc. start to blend in to other universes.

Carry on.


----------



## God (May 31, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Lol, this makes Gan higher than TOAA, then, since he is one step better than the author of the novel the characters are in, and above all creative artists in general. That's why elements from Star Wars, Harry Potter, Marvel, etc. start to blend in to other universes.
> 
> Carry on.



Except you know, you can't be higher than an omnipotent.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 31, 2010)

Anyone's going to disprove the Nasuverse quote, or what?



Cubey said:


> Except you know, you can't be higher than an omnipotent.



Cry me a river.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 31, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Shiki was its avatar, so of course it would affect her.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you said that was the Akashic Records.



Akashic Records is part of Akasha, just like the Throne of Heroes.

And about Ryougi Shiki, her 3rd personality which is Akasha and Shiki's acting as the avatar didn't happen till more than half the story. Which part was Ryougi Shiki vs Araya Souren. Or the 5th movie. That would be technically the first time you hear Akasha speak and act, cuz 3rd personality Shiki fucked up Araya Souren. And 3rd personality speaks again in the epilogue of the novels who explained this.

 (go to the last quote on the bottom) >  Kara no Kyoukai, Original Epilogue.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 31, 2010)

Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> I have a few scans of the Archive actually taking the souls of characters...
> 
> in the beginning of volume 37 and in the mid of 38"
> 
> Alright then. But since then. A topic like Akasha vs Archive would end in a draw since both can't beat each other and they control their respective verses in their entirety.


----------



## God (May 31, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Anyone's going to disprove the Nasuverse quote, or what?



Are we going to get any feats? Unseen characters supported by a few sentences of text aren't doing shit, sorry.



> Cry me a river.



Concession accepted, next.



basch71 said:


> Akashic Records is part of Akasha, just like the Throne of Heroes.
> 
> And about Ryougi Shiki, her 3rd personality which is Akasha and Shiki's acting as the avatar didn't happen till more than half the story. Which part was Ryougi Shiki vs Araya Souren. Or the 5th movie. That would be technically the first time you hear Akasha speak and act, cuz 3rd personality Shiki fucked up Araya Souren. And 3rd personality speaks again in the epilogue of the novels who explained this.
> 
> (go to the last quote on the bottom) >  Kara no Kyoukai, Original Epilogue.



Ok.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 31, 2010)

> Concession accepted, next.



That stock phrase would only work if I had actually pursued an argument about Gan and omnipotence instead of just yanking your chain, otherwise you only look like an anxious fool trying too hard to impress. Have you been taking anything these weeks?


----------



## God (May 31, 2010)

It was the only snappy retort I could think of to counter you 

There's no one here to impress


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 31, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Anyone's going to disprove the Nasuverse quote, or what?



I'm sorry but you have confused the burden of proof. It's on you to prove equal power to TOAA. There is your standard, go for it.


----------



## Crimson King (May 31, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I'm sorry but you have confused the burden of proof. It's on you to prove equal power to TOAA. There is your standard, go for it.



It's actually impossible to prove omnipotence.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 31, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> It's actually impossible to prove omnipotence.



I've already stated that. Endless Mike, too. Since sometimes people can't go without referencing him.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 31, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> It's actually impossible to prove omnipotence.



I didn't say prove omnipotence now did I? I said prove equal power to TOAA. Not an impossible standard.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 31, 2010)

And when did I claim equal power to TOAA for she or whatever?

Don't strawman me for something I don't care enough about.


----------



## Xelloss (May 31, 2010)

And more important since when TOAA has a feat more than be reference by LT


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 31, 2010)

Charcan said:


> And when did I claim equal power to TOAA for she or whatever?


You're claiming omnipotence. TOAA is the closest thing we have to it. Thus prove equal power. Get it?



> Don't strawman me for something I don't care enough about.



It's not a strawman, there is a perfectly valid point to be made.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 31, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Where    ?



Link removed

If you were going somewhere else with that then my appologies.


----------



## God (May 31, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> And more important since when TOAA has a feat more than be reference by LT



OMG, check the previous page 



Charcan said:


> Where    ?



That's what this argument is about: Akasha being omnipotent.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 31, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Link removed
> 
> If you were going somewhere else with that then my appologies.



They're accepted.


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 31, 2010)

Kinoku Mushroom then.

If Akasha represents the omniscient and omnipotent force in the Nasuverse, then that mushroom that supposedly represents Nasu is beyond that multiverse.even that. >_>


----------



## God (May 31, 2010)

Out of curiosity Charcan, where were you going with that?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 31, 2010)

Charcan said:


> They're accepted.



 Then you're claiming an equal to TOAA. PROVE IT.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 31, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> Kinoku Mushroom then.
> 
> If Akasha represents the omniscient and omnipotent force in the Nasuverse, then that mushroom that supposedly represents Nasu is beyond that multiverse.even that. >_>



The mushroom is more of a mascot.


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 31, 2010)

Pfft, Shirou and Sakura summoned it Sekiha Love Love Tenkyoken style in Battle Moon Wars.

Okay, so its noncanon, but still...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 31, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> Pfft, Shirou and Sakura summoned it Sekiha Love Love Tenkyoken style in Battle Moon Wars.
> 
> Okay, so its noncanon, but still...



I'd admit it was a lulzy scene 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6YtHWShjJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 31, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Then you're claiming an equal to TOAA.



No, I was only accepting your apologies.


----------



## Xelloss (May 31, 2010)

TOAA has no panels feats, he never claim in that scan to be TOAA or be omnipotent not godhood on anyways.

so TOAA have no panels and just a quote from LT, Akasha has no panels and claims by characters that means they are equal


----------



## God (May 31, 2010)

That was TOAA 

The Fantastic Four met him while exploring heaven. He also talked to Peter Parker in Sensational Spiderman Vol. 2, # 40.


----------



## Xelloss (May 31, 2010)

I dont see them calling him TOAA nor that proves omnipotent, hey look Pein is God also so is omnipotent


----------



## God (May 31, 2010)

TOAA is God. In Doctor Strange: Master of the Mystic Arts vol. 2, #13, they called him that. Thanos calls him that during the conclusion of Marvel: The End, as well.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 31, 2010)

There's only one true God.


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 31, 2010)

Cubey said:


> That was TOAA
> 
> The Fantastic Four met him while exploring heaven. He also talked to Peter Parker in Sensational Spiderman Vol. 2, # 40.



Didn't he also talk to Pete during 'One More Day?'

And Pete didn't listen to his advice. >_>


----------



## Abigail (May 31, 2010)

Vent The Front said:


> Please try and keep this on topic. I don't really want to start having to delete posts. This isn't a thread to discuss weather GB feats are valid or not, but a versus match.



Hey guize, it's off-topic to talk about whether GetBackers feats are valid or not in a vs thread featuring GetBackers.

Is this valid logic in whichever Bizarro World you ended up after being modded?


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 31, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Hey guize, it's off-topic to talk about whether GetBackers feats are valid or not in a vs thread featuring GetBackers.
> 
> Is this valid logic in whichever Bizarro World you ended up after being modded?



Yea, that was my mistake. I have been working 10-12 hour work days lately, so when I wrote that my brain was likely fried.


----------

